# Construction Question



## phil&sue (Jan 5, 2009)

Does anyone know if they are going to reconstruct the road between Sisal and Progreso (Yucatan) in the near future? We heard it was slated to be done by the end of 2009 or the first part of 2010?


Thanks,

Phil & Sue


----------

